# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Urgjentisht

## herolinda1

Me falni nese ju lodha por shprsoj qe do  ndani kohen dhe telexoni ket tekst qe po  e shkruaj me dhimbje. Un jam 22 vjece dhe  jam e fejuar, tani jam shtatzen ne javen e 4 po  me plas zemra, i fejuari nuk do ket femij dhe don qe ta abortoj por nuk me ben zemra qe ta abortoj, qaj qdo koh dhe nuk e di qfar te bej, ai me ka then nese une dua ket  femij ateher une duhet ta mbaj vetem, un e dua shum ket femij dhe ishte endrra ime vullneti im  dhe gjithqka qe imja, do ta mbaja vet edhe per kunder familjes , per kunder te gjithave, por une nuk  kam nje shtepi , nuk kam pun, dhe nje femij do pergjithsi por po vdes qdo dit  qe po mendoj  ta abortoj ju lutem ju luteeem me keshilloni qfar te bej ju lutem, nuk di qfar te bej, por ket femij e dua shum me shum se jeten time si mun tja bej une ket gje nje fetusi, ju lutem me thoni qfar te bej se vdiqa, mos vall  gjithqka do te beht mir, me nje pun dhe nje shtepi, ndoshta zoti do me ndimoj , nuk e di jam e humbur ju  lutem me thonii  juu  lutem per at zoot me tregoni qfar te bej se po vdes qdo minut  nga pak :'( :'(  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Etno3

Per mendimin tem  te kisha thone te mos e hiqesh femiun..
Ai tipi  duhet te mesoj  te marre pergjegjesit  se nuk eshte normale te  abortosh kur  aq me teper qe  qenkeni  te  fejuar..
Femijet jane  krijesat ma te bukura ne bote edhe  nje  mik i imi me thoshte se zakonisht  forcojne lidhjet mes çiftit.

----------

Lulke (27-02-2015),user010 (26-02-2015)

----------


## mia@

E dashur ja e hoqe. Po te ndahesh neser me te nuk ke per t'ja fal vetes kurre ate veprim. 
Ai nuk te do se po te donte nuk te thote ato fjale. Ashtu kam ngel dhe une shtatezane. Kisha vetem disa muaj e fejuar. Ne nje moment shume  te papershtatshem. Kam qare, me beso. Ndersa i fejuari cuditerisht e priti shume here me mire se une. Edhe pse dhe ai gjeja e fundit qe donte ne ate moment ishte te beheshim me femije. Tani jemi me dy femije.  Fatkeqesisht me c'lexoj ti s'paske as perkrahjen e prinderve te tu. 
Femijen mos e hiq. Lere te iki. Do mendohet, qartesohet dhe po te deshi do kthehet te te dy ju. Po s'u kthye eshte humbja e tij jo jotja. Asnje mos ve mbi femijen! Asgje nuk ka vlere me shume se femija!

----------

*~Rexhina~* (26-02-2015),eagle7 (27-02-2015),Etno3 (26-02-2015),Lulke (27-02-2015),Poeti (27-02-2015),user010 (26-02-2015)

----------


## user010

Duhet se pari te ndash gjerat ne 2 kategori!

*Kategoria 1:*
Gjerat qe pas pak kohe/vitesh do ken pak ose zero rendesi!

*Kategoria 2:*
Gjerat qe sot, neser dhe gjithmon (biles dhe pas ikjes tone ka kjo tok) do ken rendesi!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ne ketegorin e par takojn ato gjerat e vogla.. ca do thot i fejuari, ca do thon njerzit, akoma akoma dhe shqetesimet e tua me se do e ushqesh femine. Pasi te kalojn vitet, akoma dhe sikur ta rrisesh femin me nje kothere buke, ndergjegja jote nuk do te te akuzoj. Shpyrti jot nuk do ket as njolla as ndonje rendim apo peshe nga fakti se rrite femin me nje kothere buke apo pse e rrite pa baba! Nuk do jesh as nena e pare e as e fundit qe do e rris femin me nje cop buke. Dhe rastin ekstrem te zem, qe larg qoft te vdes femija nga urria, prap kjo nuk do i lej shpyrtit tend ndonje njolle, sepse ti si nene, e bere perpejekjen tende, e solle ne jete dhe luftove me c'do fuqi qe ta rrisesh! Fundja fundit, i fejuari tend nuk eshte prej betoni, mund ti hapen syt neser dhe te gezohet qe e mbajte femine! Qellimisht nuk merrem me te fejuarin tend, rendesin tani e ke ti dhe femija jot! mos harxho energji me njerez dhe gjera qe nuk te bejn mire. Shmang ata njerez ose situata qe nuk te sherbejn per mire.

Ne kategorin e dyte, takon abortimi, ky vendim nuk do e humbi rendesin as edhe nje here! Gjithmon do e kesh pesh ne shpyrt ne qoft se ben abortimin, sado vite te kalojn, akoma dhe kur te largohesh nga kjo toke, ne shpyrtin tend do ngelet kjo gje! Nga ato qe shkruan, duket qart se je nje njeri, qe ke zemer ne gjoks dhe jo gure. Mos genje veten duke besuar se me kalimin e kohes do e harrosh! "brumi" jot si njeri eshte ky qe eshte, mos beso se do nderrosh brumin tend dhe ne vend te zemres qe ke do vesh nje gurre! Sado vite te kalojn, abortimi (po e bere) do te te rendoj aq sa nuk mundesh ta imagjinosh!

Vuri ne peshore keto gjera, vall sa rendesi do ken pas pak vitesh/kohe keto gjera qe mund te te shtyjn drejt abortimit! Fundja fundit, po nuk ke buke, trokit deren e nje kishe dhe nuk ka shans te te len pa ndihmuar, pavarsisht je besimtare apo jo! thjesht kerko ndihm ne nje kish po u gjende ne situat te veshtire!

Abortimi eshte si puna e fishekut, po doli nga gryka e pistoletes nuk kthehet me pas! Po e abortove (ne te vertet po e masakrove) femin tend, nuk kthehet me pas kjo, nuk mund te thuash u pendova ma sillni femin pas!

Mos u genje se gjoja femija nuk kupton/ndjen gje, po te shikosh videot e abortimeve, femija sado e pa krijuar, lufton dhe perpiqet te shmang veglen e doktorit e cila e copton femin dhe e thith duke e kaluar nje nje tubo!

Njeriu ka shpyrt, vetem njerzit modern jan qerruar aq shume nga "syt", sa besojn se njeriu nuk ka shpyrt! Shpyrti i njeriut ekziston qe sekonden e pare, pra qe diten e pare te ekzistences te embrionit. Shpyrtin e krijon Perendia kurse nena jep gjakun/trupin e saj.

Nuk ka gje me te cmuar se nena dhe femija, valle ca ka rendesi te vertet, shtepia, mercedezi, lluksi?? Gjeja me cmuar femija dhe nena nuk duhet te ken asnje lidhje me iden e abortimit!

E di shume mire qe hallin e ke ti ne kurriz dhe jo une, por prap se prapi, duhet ti themi gjerat ashtu sic jane! E di shum mire qe do lodhesh, e do mundohesh ta rrisesh ate femi, por besom, nuk vuan shpyrti i robit nga hallet, bile hallet e zbardhojn dhe e ndricojn shpyrtin! kurse gabimet e gjunjezojn!

Te lutem lexoi prap keto me siper, as nje sekond mos lejo te te kaloj ne mendje ideja e abortimit/krimit! eshte dicka qe nuk do kthesh dot me pas! Mbaje femin tende sepse eshte mish nga mishi jot, eshte njeri, nuk eshte nje send! Ekziston shum pa dituri, dhe njerzit mendojn se abortimi eshte sikur heq dhemballen! larg nga keto gjera!

Dhe nje gje te fundit... *a beson me te vertet se do vi nje cast qe do pendohesh qe e mbajte femin?! Jo, personalisht nuk besoj se nje nene, pendohet qe e mbajti femine! Sado qe nuk ke lindur akoma, ti quhesh nje nene! Ti ke marr rolin me te rendesishem qe ekziston, tani je ber nje nene, dhe te takon te sillesh ashtu sic sillet nje nene e vertete! Perendia te jet me ty!*

Te lutem shume, qendro e qete, sepse te ca do lloj shqetesim qe ti kalon, i le pasoja dhe femis, rruaj mendjen dhe zemren tende te qet/paster qe te shkojn gjerat mire me shtatzanin. Sa her merzitesh, kujto se ve ne rrezik femin tende, qe eshte gjeja me e cmuar per ty tani!

----------

Lulke (27-02-2015)

----------


## elijsa

> Me falni nese ju lodha por shprsoj qe do  ndani kohen dhe telexoni ket tekst qe po  e shkruaj me dhimbje. Un jam 22 vjece dhe  jam e fejuar, tani jam shtatzen ne javen e 4 po  me plas zemra, i fejuari nuk do ket femij dhe don qe ta abortoj por nuk me ben zemra qe ta abortoj, qaj qdo koh dhe nuk e di qfar te bej, ai me ka then nese une dua ket  femij ateher une duhet ta mbaj vetem, un e dua shum ket femij dhe ishte endrra ime vullneti im  dhe gjithqka qe imja, do ta mbaja vet edhe per kunder familjes , per kunder te gjithave, por une nuk  kam nje shtepi , nuk kam pun, dhe nje femij do pergjithsi por po vdes qdo dit  qe po mendoj  ta abortoj ju lutem ju luteeem me keshilloni qfar te bej ju lutem, nuk di qfar te bej, por ket femij e dua shum me shum se jeten time si mun tja bej une ket gje nje fetusi, ju lutem me thoni qfar te bej se vdiqa, mos vall  gjithqka do te beht mir, me nje pun dhe nje shtepi, ndoshta zoti do me ndimoj , nuk e di jam e humbur ju  lutem me thonii  juu  lutem per at zoot me tregoni qfar te bej se po vdes qdo minut  nga pak :'( :'(


Mundohu te komunikosh qetesisht me te fejuarin dhe te shikosh arsyet pse nuk e kerkon ai kete femije? Ki parasysh qe ai eshte i traumatizuar per momentin dhe shtatzania jote ne nje moment te papershtatshem duhet ta kete cakorduar plotesisht. Kerko mbeshtetjen e familjes perderisa thua qe jam e fejuar . 

Te fejuarit mundohu ti mbushesh mendjen qe femija eshte mbaresi .Kete gje do ta kuptosh kur ta sjellesh femijen ne jete. Abortin nuk do te ta sugjeroja absolutisht. Mundohu te luftosh qe ta mbash femine qe ke ne bark me cfaredo lloj kostoje. Tregohu e vendosur dhe beja te qarte te dashurit qe femine nuk do ta heqesh pamvaresisht pasojave.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

tani kush jemi ne te te themi cfare te besh, eshte femija jote, ne barkun tend…bej ate qe te thot zemra, dhe ati te fejuarit thuaji "ik p*rdhu"

----------

Lulke (27-02-2015),Poeti (27-02-2015),SERAFIM DILO (27-02-2015)

----------


## Busy Girl

Mu rrenqesh mishi nga kjoo.Zemer as mos te te shkoj mendja ti plotesosh qejfet te tjereve femija eshte dhurate e zotit eshte gjeja me e bukur ne jete. I fejuari ...se kuptoj pse nuk e do por nese nuk do ate qe eshte femija i tij si mund te te doje ty zemer???
Femijen mbaje do bej zoti mire per te gjith ai me nje dore te hedh me nje te pret . Cdo femije sjell rriskun e tij me vete kshu qe dhe ai e ka nje rrisk mos u frikeso nga i fejuari mos u frikso nese te do do te rrije me ty e nese jo si sot si mbas disa vitesh prap do te iki keshtu qe mbaj xhevahirin me te cilin zoti po te zbukuron. Gjith te mirat e shpresoj qe ti kaloni sa me lehte problemet

----------

user010 (27-02-2015)

----------


## Poeti

I fejuari yt qenka nje debil! Frytin e dashurise (aq me teper, meqe edhe ti si cdo nene, e do shume) mos e mbyt...sado qe nuk e ke perkrahjen e askujt (per cka me vie shume keq).
Tani problemi me i madh qe ke ti ehste se s'ke strehim dhe as mjete per tu kujdesur per vehten dhe per femiun tend. Eshte java e katert qe je shtatezen, ke dhe 36 jave te tjera...pra shpresa e vetme eshte qe ne nderkohe ose familja te vetedijesohet dhe te pranoj femiun tend, ose i fejuari yt te mbledh mend dhe te pajtohet qe nje fryt i tille nuk vjen kurdo qe duam ne, prandaj duhet ti gezohet dhe jo ta mohoj.

----------


## par

me kujtohet qe afer para 10 vitesh nje goce ne fushe kruje apo lac, qe me vone qo ta quanin shote galica e koheve moderne sepse ish I dashuri donte qe te abortonte femijen por kjo refuzonte dhe erdhi deri te dhuna qe tentoj ndaj goces qe te pesonte abort dhe kjo qe e mbrojti nje qenie te pafajshme . Sfida eshte per njeriun te perballet.

----------


## elijsa

Nuk ka nevoje per komente negative ndaj te fejuarit. Ndoshta kane nje moshe te dy dhe nje mashkull 22 vjecar, i papergatitur, i traumatizuar dhe pa asnje mundesi financiare per te perballuar nje femije sigurisht qe do kete reagimin e tij. 

Thjeshte flit me te fejuarin , inkurajoje dhe beje te besoj qe gjithcka do shkoj me se miri.

----------


## AnaH_M

“Ju mos i mbytni fëmijët tuaj nga frika e varfërisë, se Ne ua sigurojmë furnizimin atyre dhe juve, e mbytja e tyre është mëkat i madh.” (17: 31)
Pra, është mëkat i madh të merret jeta e fëmijës, siç vepronin disa njerëz në të kaluarën ose siç mund të veprojnë disa edhe sot në disa shoqëri. Jeta e atij që s’ka lindur ende nuk lejohet të merret për ndonjë arsye përveçse në disa situata të rralla kur ka rrezik të madh nëse vazhdon të mbahet në mitër dhe që mund të shkaktojë vdekjen e nënës. Ndërsa të abortohet fëmija për qejf, është haram i madh për të cilën njeriu e meriton dënimin.

Zoti te ndihmoftë!

----------


## Poeti

> Nuk ka nevoje per komente negative ndaj te fejuarit. Ndoshta kane nje moshe te dy dhe nje mashkull 22 vjecar, i papergatitur, i traumatizuar dhe pa asnje mundesi financiare per te perballuar nje femije sigurisht qe do kete reagimin e tij. 
> 
> Thjeshte flit me te fejuarin , inkurajoje dhe beje te besoj qe gjithcka do shkoj me se miri.


elijsa, po te ishin te pa fejuar, edhe mund ta pranoja qendrimin e ketij mashkulli, por ata jane ne lidhje serioze te legjitimuar, dhe duhet te pranoj pergjegjesine. A mendon ai qe kur te doje do te bej femije te tjere, pasi e fejuara e tij qe ne lindjen e pare do te kaloj neper procesin e abortit? A duhet qe mendoj ai per pasojat qe ajo mund te kete? Fundja kush jemi ne te ia marrim jeten atij qe nuk ia kemi falur ne por perendia!?

----------


## elijsa

> elijsa, po te ishin te pa fejuar, edhe mund ta pranoja qendrimin e ketij mashkulli, por ata jane ne lidhje serioze te legjitimuar, dhe duhet te pranoj pergjegjesine. A mendon ai qe kur te doje do te bej femije te tjere, pasi e fejuara e tij qe ne lindjen e pare do te kaloj neper procesin e abortit? A duhet qe mendoj ai per pasojat qe ajo mund te kete? Fundja kush jemi ne te ia marrim jeten atij qe nuk ia kemi falur ne por perendia!?


Ciftet kohet e fundit qendrojne te fejuar disa vite derisa i puqen kushtet per martese. Per te evituar problemet me familjet dhe qendresen jashte ne oret e vona moshat e reja preferojne fejesen. Une po mundohem ta kap ngjarjen ne planin pozitiv. Sic je shprehur vete me lart eshte akoma heret , vetem 4 jave. Ka goxha kohe perpara qe te bisedoje me te fejuarin dhe ti ve gjerat ne vije per mbajtjen e femijes. Fundja qellimi i hapsjes se temes se saj pikerisht kjo eshte. Te kete miratimin e te fejuarit dhe te mbaj femijen. Cdo opsion tjeter nuk eshte ne favorin e saj.

----------

Lulke (27-02-2015)

----------


## Poeti

Patjeter! Por valle ate femije ajo e paska nisur vet...apo me ndihmen e te fejuarit? Nese ia ka pas enda te kryej maredhenie pa mbrojtje, atehere eshte koha te marr femiun e tij dhe te fejuaren nen mbrojtje.

----------


## Lulke

> Me falni nese ju lodha por shprsoj qe do  ndani kohen dhe telexoni ket tekst qe po  e shkruaj me dhimbje. Un jam 22 vjece dhe  jam e fejuar, tani jam shtatzen ne javen e 4 po  me plas zemra, i fejuari nuk do ket femij dhe don qe ta abortoj por nuk me ben zemra qe ta abortoj, qaj qdo koh dhe nuk e di qfar te bej, ai me ka then nese une dua ket  femij ateher une duhet ta mbaj vetem, un e dua shum ket femij dhe ishte endrra ime vullneti im  dhe gjithqka qe imja, do ta mbaja vet edhe per kunder familjes , per kunder te gjithave, por une nuk  kam nje shtepi , nuk kam pun, dhe nje femij do pergjithsi por po vdes qdo dit  qe po mendoj  ta abortoj ju lutem ju luteeem me keshilloni qfar te bej ju lutem, nuk di qfar te bej, por ket femij e dua shum me shum se jeten time si mun tja bej une ket gje nje fetusi, ju lutem me thoni qfar te bej se vdiqa, mos vall  gjithqka do te beht mir, me nje pun dhe nje shtepi, ndoshta zoti do me ndimoj , nuk e di jam e humbur ju  lutem me thonii  juu  lutem per at zoot me tregoni qfar te bej se po vdes qdo minut  nga pak .


Ne radhe te pare nuk ke pse kerkon falje sepse personalisht s'do lodhesha kurre te jepja nje keshille, mendim sado pak vlere qe te kete. Se dyti  me vjen shum keq per situaten qe po perjeton por sot per çdo gje gjen zgjidhje , behu e fort mendo vetem per veten tende dhe krijesen qe po sjell ne jete  çdo gje mund ta marrin por ajo eshte pjese e shpirtit tend ndaj mos lejo askend te te marre. Mos e hiq kte femi do vuash edhe e kuptoj qe po vuan por çdo vuatje kalon , nuk je as e para e as e fundit qe perjeton kte ndjesi te keqe....te lodhshme e sfilitese. E dashur mendo pak ti ke 10001 arsye te mendosh qe sa po vuan ti ska njeri nbote qe po vuan kto momente , po shiko pak sa mundohen ato Femra qe s'kan mundesi te ken fatin tend te behen NENE ? Sa perpiqen e perplasen ne dyert e jetimoreve per te adoptuar sot nje femi , ti e ke , keq fort çmendon i fejuari yt! Ai nese te don do kthehet me ty , femin po e hoqe pervç qe eshte gjynah por mos harro eshte femia yt i pare e pas nje adoptimi rreziqet jan te medha , mundesh edhe mos kesh me mundesin te jesh nene perseri! Mendoje pak edhe kte! 

Se fundmi uroj qe çdo gje te shkoje per mire e na njofto per çdo veprim e vendim qe do marresh , perkrahjen tone do e kesh....personalisht edhe virtualisht pse jo edhe financiare sado pak ndihme qofte per ty.  Te perqafoj dhe behu e forte. 



> Duhet se pari te ndash gjerat ne 2 kategori!
> 
> *Kategoria 1:*
> Gjerat qe pas pak kohe/vitesh do ken pak ose zero rendesi!
> 
> *Kategoria 2:*
> Gjerat qe sot, neser dhe gjithmon (biles dhe pas ikjes tone ka kjo tok) do ken rendesi!
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Plotesisht dakort me ty User .

----------

elijsa (27-02-2015)

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Varet,si e mendon vet ti,qe eshte kryesorja o apsolute.Qe do te thote;qe ne nje te ardhme pergjegjsia eshte e jotja,shkaqet e tjera mund te ndikojne o te jene edhe te verteta por mbeten justifikime,sepse je ti qe zgjedh,eshte ndergjegjia jote.
Mendimi,arsyetimi zgjedhja qe Ti do besh varet nga; mosha,mendimi i njerezve te aferm qe ke pereth,mundesite ekonomike,dhe e ardhmja o jeta qe mendon te krijosh o te realizosh. Te katerta keto rrethana qe jane kryesoret "do te thone shume e nuk thone asgje"...E para; mosha,qe supozohet e re,do kishe te njejtat probleme si 18 vjeçe dhe 30 vjeçe.E dyta;mendimi i njerezve te aferm do te krijonte prap probleme edhe sikur te ishte pozitiv (ketu,duhet veçuar memdimi i nénés...qe ka dhemshuri apsolute).E treta;problemi do egzistonte edhe sikur te kishe shtepi o pune,natyrisht mbase me pak por prap do egzistonte.E katerta;e ardhmja;femija te pengon ne realizimin  e gjerave (se do i kushtosh kohe) por nga krahu tjeter eshte nje shtyrje,nje qellim,per te ardhmen.

E pesta,mendimi im eshte mendim mashkulli dhe si i tille nuk vlen.E fundit,nje person e di te gjitha dhe mund ti beje te gjitha vetem kur eshte néné o mama.

----------


## Nete

Mbaje femijen,ndersa te fejuarit nje shqelm, kur nuk eshte nje gjendje ta marr persiper kete raste nuk do te jete asnjher i gatshem te perballoj baticat e zbaticat e jetes!

----------

*~Rexhina~* (28-02-2015)

----------


## herolinda1

Falemiderit qe te gjithve, ajo qe une dua esht te  mbaj femijun tim sepse nuk me thot zemra ta heq dhe qe tani pa e par ende une e duaa shum, do  te sakrifikoja qdo gje per te qdo gje do te beje, nuk me intereson askush tjeter pos fetusit tim, ai esht i pa faj nuk di gje  une smund te ja bej atij ket gje nuk mund ta heq nga vetja ime, kam shum frik shumm nuk di nga tja nis dhe qfar te bej, e di se do te jet veshtir  por ndodhta mund tia dal si thoni ju apo ndodhta une jam egoiste dhe vetem fantazoj, ndoshta do filloj nje pun te marr nje shtepi te vogel me qera dhe te kursej qdo gje per te si me thoni, a mund tja dal vall. Sepse kjo esht ajo qe une kam frik per vete nuk kam frik do haja vetem nje cop te vogel buk ne dit po per te qdo gje do beja,  :i ngrysur:   jam keq poor prap se prap te gjith ju qe ndat koh dhe shkruajtet me bet shum mir  faleminderit 100 her nga thellsia zemres time.

----------

Nete (27-02-2015)

----------


## Busy Girl

Herolindaa gjithcka do vijmbare vete pasi femija eshte mbaresi vazhdo qendro e forte zemer .

----------

user010 (27-02-2015)

----------


## user010

> tani kush jemi ne te te themi cfare te besh, eshte femija jote, ne barkun tend


Nuk jam shume dakord me kete, ne jemi njerez, nje veti e njeriut te shendetshem eshte te ket dashuri dhe dhembshuri per tjetrin, pra ta ler menjan veten e vet dhe te shikoj hallin e tjetrit. Te nisur nga dashuria e keshillojm kete vajz te bej ate qe eshte e duhur/sakt sepse vetem nje rruge ka ne kete rast. Mbajtja e femis nuk eshte nje mendim/opinion personal, ku secili vendos sipas deshires.

Sigurisht secili ka te drejt te lindi apo jo nje femi, por kjo e drejt humbet qe nga casti qe shtatzania eshte realitet! pastaj kete femi e ka sjell Perendia, nuk duhet ta harrojm kete. 

Fundja fundit.. kush beson se nena mundet te abortoj nje femi sipas deshires, le tja kthej nje here thiken vetes! dhe te thote *"a do me pelqente mua qe nena ime te me hedhe ne plehra, a do me pelqente mua qe jam nje qenie e njome ne bark te nenes ku ndjej ngrohtesin dhe sigurin me te madhe, te me vi nje vegel kirurgjike qe do me coptoj dhe to me kaloj ne nje tubo per te me hedh tek plehrat!"*

Pra keto gjera nuk jan kaq te thjesht... dhe nuk mundemi te themi "eshte trupi tim dhe vendos sipas deshires"! Eshte trupi jot deri na castin qe nuk ke ngel shtatzan, pasandej, ai bark eshte shtepia dhe siguria e nje njeriu te ri!

----------

Busy Girl (27-02-2015)

----------

